# Memorial weekend 2022



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 27, 2022)

Hey all. As you're going about your weekend whether it be cookouts orjust hanging around the house, remember what this weekend is truly about. This weekend is all about the ones that gave the ultimate sacrifice for our country. Even though its not veterans day, thank you to all our veterans and active military.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2022)

Well said- we are staying home- weather is crap. Traditionally we stay home on major holidays, The city becomes quiet and the campgrounds become crowded..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2022)

We are staying home too, might do a couple of bike rides as the weather is supposed to be nice here finally after 3 days of rain.
May all the fallen be blessed as well as those that have served.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2022)

While this weekend is about remembering all of the great people who sacrificed everything for our country, (and deservedly so), I'm asking that everyone take a minute and pray to whatever God you believe in for the 19 kids and 2 teachers who got killed at school down here last week.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Wildthings (May 27, 2022)

Amen Tony!! Having my granddaughter' graduation party at my house Saturday evening. Ooooweeee a bunch of 18 yo's that think they're hot stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 27, 2022)

Lets not forget the fine men who had the courage to start it all, without whom none who followed would have any ground to stand on.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2022)

I just put up a new flag on my house, I do it every year at this time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 29, 2022)

Home also. Denise works tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2022)

It is Fleet Week here in the NYC and all the visiting military service men and women can be found in their white service uniform. The 9/11 Memorial yesterday was setting up about 3 small stage that is centered around “The Survivor Tree”. I didn’t know where to properly post this, but I believe this is the right spot for it! This was photographed yesterday at the Financial District- “The New York Stock Exhange” Builing. I snapped a whole bunch of it in different perspective and all came out normal- except for this one specifically. But, this one was under exposed and well you can see some anomaly going on. I will leave you all for your own interpretation. The Lone Star State Flag is up there for a reason us a special tribute- pray for those many children and teachers who innocently passed from a senseless act of violence. With that in mind hug your children and remember to thank those special service men and women who have served/still serve and defend our country each day so we can live the life that we live here in
A M E R I C A

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2022)

My city does a small parade that starts out at a war museum. Betty and I rode our bikes up to watch it.
Waiting for it to come.....



Here it comes, veterans leading the way.



Cool old vintage fire truck that was converted to a flatbed wrecker. American LaFrance brand.



There was several vintage military vehicles, this truck was my favorite.



So we showed our respects and supported the vets and thanked them for their service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Gdurfey (May 30, 2022)

Cool tow truck!!


----------



## trc65 (May 30, 2022)

Mom and I went to the little town (and cemetery) where she grew up and most of her family is buried. Little town with population of 821 but they still know how to honor their veterans.

Short presentation and laying of wreath.





Honor guard and live bugler (actually a trumpet).





Three round volley followed by playing of Taps.





The prevailing comments were gratitude for the honor guard and the hope they can find some younger members to continue their work.

Then spent a little time cleaning up the mausoleum where my maternal grandmother and many more previous generations rest.





Finished up the day having lunch with one of Mom's four remaining cousins.

Didn't get any time to work on yard and garden today, but was time well spent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 30, 2022)

I sadly drove by as the American Legion started service in the town park at 11am. Kitchen sink drain let loose so I played plumber a while before trying to get back to mower maintenance. Got in at 8pm tonight, so a 13 hour work day is about 6 more than planned. Wife was awesome and made burgers on the grill. Timed out just right as they finished and the LP tank went empty.

We planned to go upstate but too many things went sideways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------

